# pump drain (laundry,water softener, ejector pump)



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I went to a house last week that was a new build only a few years old. The plumber ran a 2" up to the laundry and roughly 30ft of 2" across the basement. For some reason they put a washer pan on the main floor, when they did that they threw in a 2x1.5 wye roughly 3-4 ft from the 90 off of the drain stack from the laundry. I've been taught not to put a wye with in 8ft of a pump forced drain.

The only code I can fine is
711.0 Suds Relief

Drainage connections shall not be made into a drainage piping with in 8ft of any vertical to horizontal change of direction of a stack containing suds-producting fixtures. ect....

Is there any other code or does this confirm my arguement?


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Safety Pan into sewer line? Im sure if the inspector didn't catch that, any suds zone infraction would be overlooked.


----------



## MIbassmaster (Mar 16, 2010)

Is there an issue with the drainage? I couldn't find any specific reference to this in the Michigan Plumbing Code either.


----------

